

Visual Image Reconstruction from Human Brain Activity - wallflower
http://www.cell.com/neuron/abstract/S0896-6273(08)00958-6

======
LogicHoleFlaw
That's a neat abstract but the article itself is behind a pretty huge paywall.
$31.50!

